# Diätwahn? Fergie ist plötzlich viel dünner



## beachkini (21 Feb. 2012)

​
Eigentlich ist Black Eyed Peas-Sängerin Fergie (36) ja bekannt dafür, sexy Kurven zu haben und genau dafür lieben ihre Fans sie auch.Umso verwunderlicher sind die neuesten Bilder, auf denen sie deutlich schlanker aussieht.

Hat Fergie sich für das Jahr 2012 etwa vorgenommen, eine strikte Diät zu halten? Dann dürfte sich ihr Wunsch, in diesem Jahr eigene Kinder zu bekommen, als schwieriger erweisen. Am Montag besuchte Fergie die Karneval-Parade in Rio de Janeiro und trug dort Jeans-Hotpants, in denen ihre Beine sehr dünn wirkten. Auch die Arme sahen knochiger aus, als noch vor ein paar Wochen am Silvester-Abend. Zum Jahreswechsel wirkte auch ihr hübsches Gesicht noch fülliger und viel gesünder. Aus der kurvigen Beauty ist nun eine sehr zierliche Frau geworden.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass die 36-Jährige nicht noch dem gefürchteten Size Zero-Wahn verfällt – ein in Hollywood herrschender Trend, der schon bei so manchem Star für Furore sorgte. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht erwartet Fergie 2012 ja tatsächlich ein Baby mit ihrem Ehemann Josh Duhamel (39), dann hat sich das Thema Diät eh erledigt.
(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder dazu:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ro-carnival-devassa-vip-box-19-2-2012-x5.html


----------

